# Home/s needed for pigeons in UK



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

I rehabilitate wild birds in Devon UK, my pigeon aviary has become overcrowded, I need to rehome 15-20 ferals, some disabled, some mates of disabled.
I am looking for someone who loves pigeons, preferably has some experience of keeping pigeons or is willing to learn, does not want to race pigeons but can give them an aviary large enough to fly in, they need shelter, places to nest, nesting material, dummy eggs (or you will be over run with pigeons!), also need pigeon mix food (mixed corn alone isn't an adequate diet), grit, and they love bathing. Also need to be able to pay for veterinary treatment should they need it, although my aviary pigeons rarely get sick, they need to be wormed routinely.
I find pigeons easy to keep and inexpensive.
I can sort out transport (all being well) someone is able to collect them from me.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm too far away to be much help, but I certainly wish you a lot of luck finding homes for these pijies you've helped to save. Thanks for all your hard work and good luck!!


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

hello alison,i'm still looking for an unrealeasable female woodpigeon to go in with walter.i could take 1 or 2 "female" ferals as i've more boys than girls.be assured i will not be letting them breed,i've got dummy eggs,its just that gizmo gets a bit too much attention from the boys,paula


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

just wondered if you managed to place them all,paula


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Paula,

I don't think Ali visits this site very often. I think that she placed the pigeons because she passed on contacts for rehoming to me because Karen in Northamptonshire was also looking to rehome some pigeons. Karen's pigeons will be going to Hallswood.

It is sad to think that there are so many wood pigeons that are unnecessarily put down when you have a good home waiting.

How far would you be prepared to travel to collect one? I was thinking that if one turns up needing a home in the South of England you and the rescuer could meet half way. 

Cynthia


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

hello cynthia yes i would travel.really i want a female because walter seems lonely,thanks for all your help,paula


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is quite difficult to identify a female woodie, ours paired up in their second summer here , layed a couple of eggs and then separated. 

We are certain that Dagwood is male and Sherwood is female, but the other 4could be either gender.

Cynthia


----------

